# Looking at buying a flat roof house



## jameshudson45 (May 18, 2009)

I am looking at a house for sale that has a flat top roof. I don't know anything about these types so that is my biggest hesitation for this purchase. I haven't been up there yet so I don't know what it looks like or where the water goes or anything like that. I can't even tell if this kind of house has an attic? It looks like if it did, it wouldn't be large enough to even move around. 
Can you tell anything by these pictures? Is the roof even with the top of the shingle line or is it recessed a couple feet or what. 
I will have the hosue inspected before buying, but should I have a roofer look at it too? Anything else I should look at for these types of roofs?

Thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't see any pictures.
Plus I am moving this to roofing


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is the house located?


----------



## jameshudson45 (May 18, 2009)

Floorwizard said:


> I don't see any pictures.
> Plus I am moving this to roofing


pictures....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mansard style roof, you can see the downspouts


----------



## mossrisjhons (May 18, 2009)

Hello jameshudson
It is a beautiful house. A reliable inspector such as InspectorD (member of the forum) will look at the roof as well as the rest of the house, and advise you on the roof.
There have been new products introduced that will hold on a flat roof but back when the mansard roof was popular you couldn't expect more than 5 years out of a flat roof. 
Let us know how it turns out and thanks for the pictures!

 smoking shelters 
pond construction los angeles
garage doors Roseville
pool services los angeles

 *http://www.mypoolpro.com*


----------



## Kris G (May 18, 2009)

I had been looking at a flat roof house and decided against it - but it was a rolled roof and due to the massive ammounts of snow we get around here it wasnt a good choice - def not low maint. but judging from your pics your house is in much better condition


----------

